# Bermuda Longtail Landing



## Einstein (Sep 25, 2010)

Bermuda Longtail coming in for a lading at its nest on the rocky limestone cliffs of bdas coastline

1.






2.





3.


----------



## EricD (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice captures and what a cool looking bird! In that second shot it almost looks like an oil spill in the water.......


----------



## Einstein (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks eric! haha i guess it does look like an oil spill, thankfully the bp oil hasnt reached us (yet) and its actually a coral reef


----------



## N E Williams (Sep 26, 2010)

#3 is nice, not so keen on the others. Good job :thumbup:


----------



## Einstein (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks NE, i agree #3 is my favorite as well. i like the others but mainly included them because its a series of the bird coming into its nest.


----------



## N E Williams (Sep 26, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Thanks NE, i agree #3 is my favorite as well. i like the others but mainly included them because its a series of the bird coming into its nest.



Not saying they are bad just #3 is the best


----------



## Einstein (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks for the honest input


----------

